# 'Threads started by' not working



## Punky Zoé

Hi there!

When searching for 'all thread started by' a fellow member () from his profile, I get the answer : 'sorry no matches'. (I swear this fellow member is a frequent opener), whereas I can find 'all posts by" the same forero.

I also can find the 'threads started by' using the Search feature.

Something wrong with the software?


----------



## Loob

Zoé, as an experiment, I just tried to find "all threads started by Punky Zoé" via *your* profile - and the system came up with just one thread: this one.

There does seem to be something strange going on....


----------



## Alxmrphi

Loob said:


> Zoé, as an experiment, I just tried to find "all threads started by Punky Zoé" via *your* profile - and the system came up with just one thread: this one.
> 
> There does seem to be something strange going on....



Apparently you've never opened a thread either  
(But that could be true, I've never seen a Loob-started post).


----------



## Loob

Alxmrphi said:


> Apparently you've never opened a thread either
> (But that could be true, I've never seen a Loob-started post).


You can't have been looking hard enough - I've actually opened 52 .

Anyway, thanks Alex - that's another indication that things are not quite right....


----------



## ireney

Yes, something _is _wrong. "No matches" came up for ireney too (Alex only one) and I know I've opened more than one (and I bet Alex has too  ). I also checked two other members who have started lots and lots of threads (and please don't read anything else in this statement) and came up with "no matches". Apologies for my English; My husband is listening to an audio book and it just doesn't help me concentrate! At all!


----------



## chamyto

Hi, nothing is wrong with my software. For instance, Punky Zoé , you have  opened 75 threads .


----------



## Cagey

The problem was fixed during the time between posts 5 and 6.


----------



## Loob

That's fast!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hmmmmmm... Yes it has been fixed , but there is something else : neither Loob, nor Alxmrphi, nor Ireney, nor Chamyto, nor Cagey, nor Punky Zoé ... nor other foreros posted a single post between April 26th and today around 2 a.m. (GMT + 2) , if you do rely on the profile statistics (find posts open by).


----------



## Cagey

Thanks for pointing that out.

I'll pass it on.


----------



## swift

Hi.


I searched all threads started by Alex, and I got these statistics:



> Showing results 1 to 25 of 499 Search took 0.41 seconds.  Search:  Keyword(s):  ; Threads Started By: Alxmrphi



The error must have been fixed.


----------



## Cagey

Did you check the dates on the posts?

I had the results Punky Zoé describes.  I have posts from about 8 hours ago up to now, and a gap between 8 hrs ago back to April 26, where there are posts again.


----------



## Loob

Me too - regardless of how you perform the search (drop down menu from the member's name; member's profile; or _Search_ function).

Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm not sure what is happening, but I've reindex the forums and everything should be working right now, though I expect the problem will reemerge. 

Mike


----------



## Loob

Thanks, Mike


----------



## swift

Cagey said:


> Did you check the dates on the posts?


Unfortunately, I didn't. But I performed a new search: all posts by Cagey , and all threads by swift. Here are the statistics:



> Showing results 1 to 25 of 481
> Search took 1.13 seconds; generated 1 minute(s) ago. Search: Keyword(s): ; Posts Made By: Cagey
> 
> Search:   Keyword(s):  ; Threads Started By: swift
> Showing results 301 to 322 of 322
> Search took 0.40 seconds.


All results shown include the most recent posts made by you, and the last one listed is your reply to "patsy, fall guy, scapegoat" (page 20).

The results I have from searching my own threads show every single discussion I've created...

Maybe I have some special powers, who knows.  Mike has special powers, I don't. 

___________________
Hello Mike, I hadn't read your post. As I said above, everything seems to work properly right now.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thanks to the person who fixed the problem and thanks to the person who added the simple quotes I forgot in the title...


----------



## Nicomon

Sorry for the late reply...

And thanks to you, too, PZ... first for starting this thread, and also mentioning the April 26th issue, in post #9.  
You know I do rely on those stats. 

Everything now seems back to normal on this side of the Atlantic.


----------

